# Beijing zoo pics



## giglamesh (Jun 14, 2010)

just some pics of some of the reptiles they have at Beijing zoo that i took last year. sorry im not sure what most of them are.


----------



## Sterlo (Jun 14, 2010)

nice pictures would love to go to beijing


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 15, 2010)

heres some more. China was good but Beijing was just way to busy for my liking


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 15, 2010)

last ones


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 15, 2010)

i love the star tortoise- is my Num1 FAV. exotic reptiles


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 15, 2010)

does anyone know what the red monitor is?


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 15, 2010)

mangrove monitor maybe im not a expert at monitors
please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Tiliqua (Jun 15, 2010)

Wrong buddy, red tegu from South America


----------



## drunken (Jun 15, 2010)

the reptiles in the zoo of beijing is poor, the most awsome reptiles in China are keeped by the heapers, althought it's also illegal in China. By the way, the only tortoise in the pic is a radiated tortoise not an Indian star tortoise, they live in the different places.


----------



## drunken (Jun 15, 2010)

the Chinese heaper actually could give the reptile better living environment than the zoo, what a pitty!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 16, 2010)

drunken said:


> the Chinese heaper actually could give the reptile better living environment than the zoo, what a pitty!


 Whats a Chinese heaper?


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 16, 2010)

too bad the people selling the reptiles keep them in terrible ways they had starmaid tubs with hundreds upon hundreds of turtles, tortoises, lizards and other reptiles. they were insanely cheap as well. turtles for 20c Australian. 1 bloke had a iguana for 100 yuan which when i was there was about 25 dollars.


----------



## drunken (Jun 16, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Whats a Chinese heaper?



sry lol, it's herper.


----------



## drunken (Jun 16, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> too bad the people selling the reptiles keep them in terrible ways they had starmaid tubs with hundreds upon hundreds of turtles, tortoises, lizards and other reptiles. they were insanely cheap as well. turtles for 20c Australian. 1 bloke had a iguana for 100 yuan which when i was there was about 25 dollars.



it is real. Some of sellers there is only money in their eyes, but most of Chinese herpers never want it happens. we hope there will be a kind of laws to control the reptile market.


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 16, 2010)

true


----------



## drunken (Jun 16, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> true



in China, most of reptile u've buy is dying, you have to take very good care about them, it's very hard if there is no hospital for animals.........


----------

